# Question about crossing bn pleco colors...



## FistSlaminElite (Sep 2, 2015)

Well I have a young albino I want to breed when he grows up, I'd happily breed him to another albino but I was wondering...if I breed him to another color what do you think would happen? I don't want to get regular babies so would all of them be brown if u say crossed him with a calico or a red or a green?


----------



## clumsycarp (Jul 28, 2015)

most of the color variants we see are actually the same species.they are just mutations of the original wild stock...kind of like angelfish.
if you breed with another albino you may well get both albino and brown fry.


----------



## FistSlaminElite (Sep 2, 2015)

clumsycarp said:


> most of the color variants we see are actually the same species.they are just mutations of the original wild stock...kind of like angelfish.
> if you breed with another albino you may well get both albino and brown fry.


Yeah I know they're the same species I was just wondering if it would ruin the bloodline


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

not at all. you'll get mixed results, if the colored parent has a recessive gene for albinism or if the albino carries the gene for colored you'll see variations.


----------



## clumsycarp (Jul 28, 2015)

and actually you would be strengthening the bloodlines...


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

Ditto what has already been said about the genetics. But I can tell you that I bred an albino male with a brown female a few times and did not get any albinos at all. They were all brown, but some had interesting shadings on them. Many of their fins were edged in white.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm not sure if this applies to fish. But I read something about albino people. It said if only one of the parents carries the albino genes then there is a 1/4 chance the baby will be albino.


----------



## FistSlaminElite (Sep 2, 2015)

Albinoism is a recessive gene, both parents need it, they don't have to show it as long as they have it, along that thinking, all colormorphs should be recessive to an extent so I'm worried that the babies will all be brown...super reds are albinos too so that cross might work, I think calicos at least carry the gene so then I might get good fry, I'm just not really sure the exact genetics of BN plecos so i might get a wrong match and get all browns that just carry the genes


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

It's possible to get what ever the albino breeds with whether its brown. calico, green but if you breed the 2nd generation you will likely get a mix of both colors.


----------

